# Three's a charm



## padkison (Jan 29, 2007)

This Cilnia humeralis female is a real pain!

She wouldn't mate the first couple times I tried. Then she laid an infertile ooth.

Tonight I sent 3 males after her (one at a time).

Male #1 - jumped on while she was eating. She flipped around and attacked him. I separated them, but he lost most of one antenna.

Male #2 - I left him behind her when she was not eating. I went to eat dinner. Returned to find a few wings around her.

Male #1 again - no interest on his part

Male #3 - seemed uninterested until I moved him above her at an angle and he jumped on. She was eating and paid no attention to him. It took about 20 minutes, but he finally connected.

Both my females are now mated.


----------



## robo mantis (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## OGIGA (Jan 29, 2007)

Hah! That's like a p*rn picture that you posted up!


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2007)

Great job Perry! Looks like Wide Arm mantis will continue to spread here in the US.


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2007)

They are a pain for sure.


----------

